# استفسار عن تصميم وتنفيذ القباب للمساجد



## boba17 (7 أبريل 2009)

برجاء من لديه معلومات او رسومات او صور عن طريقة تنفيذ القباب الخرسانية فى المساجد ان يفيدنى بها


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي هذا الموضوع هو من تخصص الماجستير حيث يدرسونه بتفصيل اكثر ولكن املك بعض المعلومات القليلة ان القباب بصورة عامة تعتبر الاجهادات فيها من نوع (shell stress) الاجهادات القشرية وفي هذه الحالة يتم تسليط حمل كبير من خلال سمك قليل ولفضاء كبير ونحن في هذه الحالة نحاول نقل الحمل من القبة الى المسند كان يكون عمود او جدار كونكريتي بصورة قريبة الى الاتجاه العمودي على مقطع سمك القبة


----------



## الذيباني (8 أبريل 2009)

بناء القباب بالطابوق ومونة السمنت والرمل 
1- يعمل حلقة حديدية بقطر فتحة القبة السفلية ومن ثم ينصب عمود او قضيب حديدي في مركز الحلقة ترتفع ن مستو الصفر (بداية البناء بالطابوق ومونة السمنت والرمل )للقبة وبارتفاع يحدد بالاعتماد على قطر الحلقة واغلاقها في الاعلى يمكن استخدام القطع المخروطي كحل تقريبي للارتفاع 
2-ينزل من قمة القبة اشرطة حديدية تحدد حدود البناء وتعطي الشكل النهائي للقبة 
3-قبل البناء يجب ان يكون قاعدة القبة من جسر كونكريتي مسلح
4- البناء بالطابوق ومونة السمنت الرمل ويعتبر اعلى تماسك من الجص
5-يكون البناء بسمك مختلف يبداء بالسمك 48سم اوينتهي بعرض 24سم ويكون البناء مائل الى الداخل بزاوية وتكون الطابوقة موضوعة بالاتجاه الطولي فقط
اما بالنسبة القبة الخرسانية فيتم حساب الاحمال الميتة وزن الخرسانة وقوة دفع الرياح بالاتجاه الافقي ومن ثم يتم حساب كمية حديد التسليح بالاعتماد على العزوم ومساحة الحديد 
يتم توزيع الحديد بالاتجاه العمودي وهو الرئيسي المصمم والافقي الذي يربط حديدالتسليح العمودي


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (27 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير --- رمضان كريم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

تعمل صاج ccبيندر او صاج مخرم حداده حداد لحام
ترفع فوق مع التقويه مثل البيم المدفون
تعمل لياسه من الجانبين
الفكره تركيه ونفذت في مركز عفراء في السودان ببساطه وفي يوم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد
ممكن وفكره سودانيه حتي الحوائط بطبقتين وفي النص طوب انصاف ودي فكره سودانيه في جامعة السودان في بعض المكاتب الجناح الغربي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أغسطس 2009)

boba17 قال:


> برجاء من لديه معلومات او رسومات او صور عن طريقة تنفيذ القباب الخرسانية فى المساجد ان يفيدنى بها


السلام عليكم
لقد تم في وقت سابق طرح مثل هذا السؤال في وقت سابق وقد قمت بالرد عليه وستجد الرد في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86705.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101584.html




















​ 





وهناك مشاركات اخرى قمت بكتابتها بالمنتدى ولكن للاسف لم استطع ان اجدها في المنتدى (وهي تشرح بالتفصيل التصميم وطريقة التنفيذ)
وكل عام والجميع بخير​


----------



## Rawand (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها المشاركون
لا شك ان تصميم القبب التي هي من العناصر الإنشائية المحببة (ولكن ليس استخدامها شرطا) صعب بالطرق اليدوية ولكنها سريعة وتعطي نتائج مضمونة.
بمعرفة طريقة عمل القبب وباستخدام البرامج الهندسية فقد أصبح تصميمها سهلا:
القبب هي من العناصر الإنشائية القديمة، وقد كانت تعمل بالطوب فقط أي أن الإجهادات فيها ضاغطة بشكل عام، ولا بد لها أن تستند إلى سقف يستطيع تحمل قوى الرفس والتي يمكن استيعابها بجسر حلقي يحول هذه القوى إلى قوى شد.
باستخدام الساب مثلا يمكن نمذجة القبة على أنها عناصر مسطحة رقيقة (shell element) وهي بالتعريف لا تنقل عزوما أو قوى فتل بين بعضها البعض وتصمم على القوى في المستوي فقط (شد وضغط) وربطها مع بلاطة السقف بجسر حلقي أو ترك استيعاب قوى الرفس لبلاطة عادية.
إن تصميم القطاعات الخاضعة للقوى المحورية سهل نسبيا بضمان عدم خضوعها للتحنيب باختيار سماكات مناسبة لها، ويمكن للسماكة أن تزاد مع الاقتراب من القاعدة لتخفيف وزن القبة في الأعلى
تفريد الحديد أيضا ليس معقدا جدا، فهو عبارة عن شبكة متعامدة ومستمرة وعادة يكون الحديد إنشائي (أي في حده الأدنى المطلوب لمقاومة العزوم المهملة حسابيا وقوى الشد الناجمة عن الإنكماش والتقلبات الحرارية)
في حال كان لديك بعض الخبرة في برنامج الساب فبإمكانك إجراء عدة تجارب على تصميم قبة مسنودة إلى مساند بسيطة (غير موثوقة) واستنتاج قوى الرفس في أسفلها والتي هي ردود الأفعال عند المساند وتحميل هذه القوى على بلاطة السقف والتي ستتصرف على أنها عناصر قشرية بدورها وتنقلها إلى مجموعة الجسور التي تحملها كقوى أفقية.
بالتوفيق
راوند


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص تصميم قبة المسجد dome ارفق لك الروابط التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132604.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103493.html


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا وازادك الله من علمه


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انظر الى هذه القبة كيف صممت بواسطة البلور


----------



## جامع الأحبة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## salim salim (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد ا شعبان (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله كل خير 
* ارجو المساعده ,اي شئ عن القشريات ,كتب, محاضرات ,صور *


----------



## 131976 (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لكم اخوتي المهندسين الافاضل وحفظكم الله على ما تقدمون في سبيل ان يستفيد اخوانكم في الله


----------



## داوود المرتل (18 أغسطس 2010)

اطلب استفسار من حضرتك طريقه تنفيذ قبه خرسانيه قطرها 16 متر بطريقه منخفضه التكاليف


----------



## عبدالحميد خليل (18 فبراير 2012)

لوسمحتوا ان بسال لوعندنا كابولي طوله 15 متر وتم صبه كيفيه فك الشده الخشبيه وعدد الايام من صب هذا الكابولي الي فكه ؟


----------



## Rawand (19 فبراير 2012)

كابولي 15 متر..... يا للهول، قد يكون هذا أطول كابولي فيالتاريخ

بشكل عام، فك الجوانب يمكن أن يحدث بعد بضعة أيام بحسب حالة الطقس 3-7 أيام.
لا أعتقد أن فك أسفل الكابولي يمكن أن يسمح به قبل مرور الوقت الكافي لوصول الصبة الخرسانية إلى المقاومة الكافية لتحمل وزنه على الأقل وبدون حدوث هبوط (سهم) أكبر من السهم المؤقت (المرن) المسموح به.
من أجل تجنب مخاطر التحميل المفاجئ أعتقد أنه يجب فك الشدة ابتداء بطرف الظفر مترا فمترا مع ترك فاصل زمني قد يصل إلى يوم كامل من أجل السماح للكابولي بأخذ الشكل النهائي له رويدا رويدا
في حال كون الدعامات أسفل الجسر قابلة لمعايرة الارتفاع يفضل أن يتم الفك بتنزيل الدعامات تدريجيا ومن الطرف إلى الداخل بحيث يتم تنزيل الدعامات الخارجية بنسبة أكبر من تلك التي في الداخل وبنسبة معينة من الهبوط المرن في كل نقطة من نقاطه. فمثلا، لو دل التحليل الإنشائي على حدوث سهم مقداره 25 ملم عند طرف الكابولي، نقوم بتنزيل الطرف في اليوم الأول 5 ملم، وعند الثلث الأول بعد الطرف 2.5 ملم وعند الثلث الأخير 1 ملم مثلا (يجب تدقيق الأرقام مع مخطط الهبوط المرن الذي باستطاعة أي برنامج مثل Prokon أن يقوم بحسابه)
لا تنسى الاتكال على الله


----------



## معمر السمومي (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

